
Scientists Hope to Bring a Galápagos Tortoise Species Back to Life - dankohn1
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/15/science/an-effort-to-bring-a-galapagos-tortoise-species-back-from-the-dead.html
======
dankohn1
I saw Lonely George in the Galapagos in 2003 and then saw his preserved
remains at the American Museum of Natural History in New York last year, which
made me feel very old.

How great if they're able to bring back his species.

